# Plant Growth Regulators



## Juraj (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a list of plant growth regulators, hormones, fertilzers, etc. Would like to know information which ones are usefull to cannabis, ratios to mix for veg, root, bloom, boost, additives. Would cannabis plant treated with this products be toxic for health. Any usefull info. 
One other thing which ones to use for tissue culture. It would be the best would go item by item and make description of use and warrnings.

Plant Growth Regulator (PGR):
1 Sodium nitrophenolate/(SNP,Atonic)98%TC 
2 Sodium 5-nitroguaiacol 98%TC
3 Sodium o-nitrophenol 98%TC
4 Sodium p-nitrophenol 98%TC
5 Sodium 2,4-dinitrophenol 98%TC
6 Sodium a-naphthaleneacetic acid (NAA)98%TC
7 Diethyl amimoethyl hexanote(DA-6)98%TC
8 Gibberellic acid (GA-3)90%TC
9 Gibberellic acid 4+7 90%TC
11 a-naphthaleneacetic acid (NAA)
12 B-naphthoxyacetic acid(BNOA) 99%TC
13 2-(1-naphthl)acetemide (NAD) 99%TC
14 3-lndolbutyric acid(IBA) 99%TC
15 3-lndol acetic aicd(IAA) 99%TC
16 Daminozide 85%,90%TC
17 Forchlorfenuron&#65288;KT-30&#65292;CPPU) 99%TC
18 6-benzylaminopurine &#65288;6-BA&#65289;98%,99%TC
19 6-furfuryiaminopurine&#65288;kinetin) 99%TC
20 Pyranyl benzyladenine (SD8339) 99%TC
21 N6-(2-Isopentenyl&#65289;-adenine 99%TC
22 4-chlorphenoxy acetic acid 98%TC
23 4-Bromophenoxyacetic acid
24 Triacontanol&#65288;TRIA&#65289;90%,95%TC
25 Trans-Zeatin 99%TC
26 Zeatin Riboside
27 Thidazuron&#65288;TDZ&#65289;50%WP&#65292;97%TC
28 Brassinolide(BR) 90%TC,0.1%,0.2%
29 Paclobutrazol 97%TC
30 Uniconazole 96%TC 5%SP
31 Mepichat Chloride 98%TC,25%AS,8%WP
32 Chlormequat chloride 75%T
33 Choline Chloride 70-80%SL

Fertilizer:
34 Seaweed Extract 
35 Humic acid 
36 Fulvic acid 
37 Potassium humate, Sodium humate
38 EDTA Mn ,Cu, Fe,Zn ,FE,Mg
40 Super-absorbent polymer(SAP)
41 Fungicide Ethylicin 80%TC

Vinterinary:
42 Colistin Sulphate EP4
42 Colistin sulphate premix
47 Vitamin B2


----------



## TaoWolf (Feb 9, 2011)

*Can't attempt to address all of those... 

But Gibberellic acid (GA-3) can be used to produce feminized seeds. It is toxic to humans (and plants). Colloidal silver is a safer alternative for seed production (not toxic in low amounts).

Indole-3-butyric acid is commonly found in rooting/cloning products (there are several other hormones used for this purpose). Tissue culture isn't widely used w/ cannabis (rooting cuttings is faster, easier, cheaper...).


*


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 9, 2011)

That list reads like an advanced nutrient feed chart for one week. LMAO 

What is it your trying to do anyways?


----------



## Juraj (Feb 10, 2011)

to gain knowledge from someone how knows

why to buy additives when you can mix your own

i'm interested in tissue culture cause its sounds fun project
I know that you need MS medium, IAA, NAA and cytokinin don't know what one from this list
6-furfuryiaminopurine
6-benzylaminopurine
Pyranyl benzyladenine
N6-(2-Isopentenyl&#65289;-adenine
Forchlorfenuron

I'm not into GA-3.


----------

